
Saussure: The accidental father of structuralism - dang
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/ferdinand-de-saussure-accidental-father-structuralism/
======
jessaustin
I wish that when structuralist and post- philosophy was breezed over in some
college course in the late 90s, I had been prompted to trace the thread back
to Saussure. We spent quite enough time on Lévi-Strauss, IMHO...

------
mcguire
Obligatory joke: I used to be a structuralist, but now I'm not Saussure.

(It also gives clues how to pronounce his name.)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Well, good and bad clues, since it's SO-syur, not SO-shure.

